# Barbershop blend



## Meirion658 (Apr 4, 2017)

Afternoon all I'm looking to create an essential oil blend for shaving soap that replicates my favourite scent soap. I've researched into the scent and identified the main essential oils but have no idea of quantities of each oil to make the blend.

Recipe one -Oils include
Bergamot 
Patchouli 
Lavender
Ceaderwood
Basil

Recipe two - oils include
Bergamot
Oak moss
Basil
Patchouli

Any suggestions of blends would be great fully received


----------



## lsg (Apr 4, 2017)

One of my favorites is sandalwood/allspice.  This smells like the original Old Spice.


----------



## Nao (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm very new to scent blending myself and especially manly scents is a real mystery to me so I won't be of any help. But maybe you could tell us what brand you are trying to replicate?


----------



## Meirion658 (Apr 4, 2017)

Nao said:


> I'm very new to scent blending myself and especially manly scents is a real mystery to me so I won't be of any help. But maybe you could tell us what brand you are trying to replicate?



One of them is a Griffiths soap. As I live in UK can get expensive to get hold of hence why I'd like to have a go myself.
https://www.griffithshavinggoods.co...ragrance-shaving-soap-5oz?variant=15200256452


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 4, 2017)

You might want to try Modern Soapmaking's EO Blend Calc:

http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/find-blends/

Ooooh... almost forgot about this... a Freebie download from Lovin' Soap Studio that contains manly EO blends... luv, luv, luv those guys! So generous with their knowledge and experience!

http://www.lovinsoap.com/essential-oil-blends-mens-grooming-products/


----------



## Millie (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm guessing it's a fragrance oil because they advertise the use of essential oils in their other shaving soaps. If it is just those essential oils though, it is not many so you should be able to get something similar if you have the patience. In general though, I don't feel good about taking the custom fragrance or design from an artisan soap maker, so if you are just doing it to learn and enjoy for yourself, go ahead. But if you sell, try to make it your own 

Edit: Found it! 

"Vibrant Bergamot and fresh basil leaf are complemented by earthy notes of Oakmoss and white patchouli"  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/barber-shoppe-fragrance-oil.aspx


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 5, 2017)

Millie said:


> Edit: Found it!
> "Vibrant Bergamot and fresh basil leaf are complemented by earthy notes of Oakmoss and white patchouli"  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/barber-shoppe-fragrance-oil.aspx



I have that one... it sounded great but was disappointing ... it's kinda "eh" ... My nose wasn't impressed. I don't care for WSP's fragrances in general... don't last and don't smell that great to begin with... you hafta go thru a hundred to find one "keeper". But that's just me.


----------



## Meirion658 (Apr 5, 2017)

Millie said:


> I'm guessing it's a fragrance oil because they advertise the use of essential oils in their other shaving soaps. If it is just those essential oils though, it is not many so you should be able to get something similar if you have the patience. In general though, I don't feel good about taking the custom fragrance or design from an artisan soap maker, so if you are just doing it to learn and enjoy for yourself, go ahead. But if you sell, try to make it your own
> 
> Edit: Found it!
> 
> "Vibrant Bergamot and fresh basil leaf are complemented by earthy notes of Oakmoss and white patchouli"  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/barber-shoppe-fragrance-oil.aspx



Hi thanks for the information and the find. I'm hoping to create my own shaving soap for my personal use. I just fancy having a go at it when I have some downtime. I guess I will just have to experiment and play with the essential oils.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 5, 2017)

Millie said:


> I'm guessing it's a fragrance oil because they advertise the use of essential oils in their other shaving soaps. If it is just those essential oils though, it is not many so you should be able to get something similar if you have the patience. In general though, I don't feel good about taking the custom fragrance or design from an artisan soap maker, so if you are just doing it to learn and enjoy for yourself, go ahead. But if you sell, try to make it your own
> 
> Edit: Found it!
> 
> "Vibrant Bergamot and fresh basil leaf are complemented by earthy notes of Oakmoss and white patchouli"  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/barber-shoppe-fragrance-oil.aspx




I have this s and it's quite nice. Customers like it as well.


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 9, 2017)

Meirion658 said:


> I've researched into the scent and identified the main essential oils but have no idea of quantities of each oil to make the blend.



On one of the videos I watched regarding soapmaking on youtube, the woman shared her way of finding out about how different scents work together. She said that she uses Qtips and sandwich baggies, then tests different combinations as follows: 
Let's say she was checking the combination of rosemary, lavender, patchouli. She might start with a 1:1:1 ratio by taking 2 Qtips and dip one end in the patchouli, dip another end in lavender, and another end in the rosemary, leaving the 4th tip undipped, then put the 2 Q-tips in the sandwich baggie, close it, shake it a bit, and let it just sit. She said she finds they need to sit a minimum of 15 minutes for fragrance oils, but longer is better for EOs. She said she keeps some of her baggies closed for a week. When checking the scent, she said not to stick the nose into the bag, but to open the bag and kind of smell around the outside of the top of it. If you find that it may need a larger proportion of one of the oils, you dip the other undipped end in that oil so you now have 2 parts of that oil, close the bag again, and let it sit, etc. And, of course, don't forget to label.
It was cute because she was having a big scent-testing week and half of her kitchen table was covered with sandwich baggies with Q-tips.


----------



## Susie (Apr 25, 2017)

lsg said:


> One of my favorites is sandalwood/allspice.  This smells like the original Old Spice.



I must confess that I don't remember what Old Spice smells like.  My hubby is requesting soap that smells like it.  So may I ask if that is an equal amount of each?  I can't do the trial and error process since I can't remember it, and colognes give me headaches, so buying and sniffing is not an option.


----------



## lsg (Apr 25, 2017)

I use equal parts of each.  I use sandalwood fragrance oil and allspice essential oil, since sandalwood EO is so expensive.


----------



## Susie (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you!  I am preparing to order both EOs and FOs later this week, so I wanted to be sure I got the proper scents.  I really can't thank you enough! You saved me from the migraine I would have had to endure otherwise!


----------

